

Ask HN: Going freelance. What are your best advice to new consultant? - phlux

I am going freelance consultant as of 6/1 -- I am excited yet nervous.&#60;p&#62;What are your best tools for keeping your self organized, managing client info/time/data/etc?&#60;p&#62;I am a health care systems design consultant - not a developer. Ill need to track time spent, just found Toggl. and invoice etc..&#60;p&#62;What do you do as a consultant?
======
joshkaufman
Read these Alan Weiss books _immediately_ :

"Getting Started in Consulting" - <http://personalmba.com/review/getting-
started-in-consulting/>

"Value-Based Fees" - <http://personalmba.com/review/value-based-fees/>

(Links are my short reviews / overviews.)

------
michaelpinto
A tool won't keep you managed, only you can keep you managed. So I wouldn't go
crazy with trying to find the perfect tool, aim for something that's simple
and easy to maintain so you can focus on billable time and marketing.

~~~
phlux
Thanks, that sounds like sensible advice.

------
chrisbennet
Never "loan" the client more than 2 weeks salary. If they can't do 10 days net
then offer to work off a retainer.

